# Anyone ever own one of these?



## Deniance

im currently trawling the internet looking for old classics that have been unseen for years!!!!!


----------



## Deniance

how bout one of these!!!!!


----------



## Deniance

another rare ford


----------



## Deniance

wow, always wanted one of these


----------



## Deniance

not really a classic but, somewhat rare ish


----------



## Deniance

lol, i remember these


----------



## Deniance

turbo turbo turbo


----------



## Phillloyd

Is this widnes^
Motorworld car park?


----------



## s29nta

Was the colour of the mondeo zinc yellow? Not seen one of them for a while:thumb:


----------



## Deniance

good old fords, max power casting its evil spell though


----------



## Phillloyd

I thought citrine yellow?


----------



## Deniance

s29nta said:


> Was the colour of the mondeo zinc yellow? Not seen one of them for a while:thumb:


citrine yellow


----------



## ianrobbo1

Deniance said:


> good old fords, max power casting its evil spell though


THAT could so easily have been mine!! the only difference, I opted to NOT have a rear spoiler, and had the RS wheels !!


----------



## Deniance

can you name the bodykit manufacturer? from back in the day?


----------



## s29nta

Deniance said:


> citrine yellow


I bow down to superior knowledge :thumb:


----------



## s29nta

Deniance said:


> can you name the bodykit manufacturer? from back in the day?


Dimma?


----------



## Phillloyd

Yup
Dimma
Seen their latest stuff?


----------



## Deniance

lol another car i wanted


----------



## s29nta

My mate used to work at dimma!


----------



## s29nta

Phillloyd said:


> Yup
> Dimma
> Seen their latest stuff?


Did not know they were still goin.


----------



## Deniance

omg, is this an uno turbo with dimma kit?


----------



## Phillloyd

s29nta said:


> Did not know they were still goin.


Yup
Got a unit off picot farm road in Runcorn 
http://www.dimma.com/bmw-kit.html


----------



## s29nta

Sorry to op for turning this into a dimma discussion!


----------



## ianrobbo1

Anyone had one of these?? 76 2ltr GT Celica Liftback  I'd love to get my hands on another one now!! 



used to go like stink!! :doublesho wouldnt go round corners or stop very well, but by eck it could move!!


----------



## PugIain

Was the Uno Dimma, or Hormann. I think Hormann. 
My Dad and Uncle had mk2 Cavs. My old man's was brown.


----------



## ianrobbo1

OR one of these,!!  sorry it's NOT got a Dimma kit on it!! 



a "bit" before my detailing days!! LOL and I did live on a building site!!


----------



## craigeh123

Deniance said:


> another rare ford


Citrine yellow i believe that was . Bloody awful colour faded badly from what i remember


----------



## Deniance




----------



## Deniance

anyone remember what this colour was called?


----------



## Deniance

were these cars any good?


----------



## Deniance

another car i wanted


----------



## Deniance




----------



## Deniance




----------



## Deniance




----------



## Deniance

i had a white one of these


----------



## Deniance




----------



## Deniance




----------



## s29nta

Deniance said:


>


Nice:thumb:


----------



## Deniance

i think they were called shamades


----------



## Deniance




----------



## Deniance




----------



## Kerr

Deniance said:


> another car i wanted


Had one exactly like that.

Bought brand new in 2003 and spent a few quid on it. Was running phase 3 tuning package and was pretty quick.

Values are beginning to rise very quick which is unusual for Vauxhall.

It is still a good looking hot hatch. Will be a classic.


----------



## Deniance




----------



## Deniance




----------



## Deniance




----------



## Deniance




----------



## Deniance




----------



## Deniance




----------



## s29nta

Find me a Renault 21 turbo!:thumb:


----------



## Mick




----------



## PugIain

I always fancied a Rover 800 Sterling.


----------



## Princy

Deniance said:


> im currently trawling the internet looking for old classics that have been unseen for years!!!!!


Had one of these back in 89'



Deniance said:


>


Currently got 2 of these (well, one's a 182 with the gt4 gte motor in)


----------



## SadlyDistracted

Deniance said:


> turbo turbo turbo


Be.., Ben.., Bend... Arghhhhhhh....

Same era as the Maestro & Fuego Turbos' what an era,

We've (fortunately) moved on from ;-)


----------



## s29nta

What was the spec on those cavalier calibre's were they a limited edition? Do remember them around but not in many numbers.


----------



## Deniance

s29nta said:


> Find me a Renault 21 turbo!:thumb:


ta da!!


----------



## s29nta

Deniance said:


> ta da!!


My god! Good man:thumb: not seen one for years!


----------



## Princy

s29nta said:


> What was the spec on those cavalier calibre's were they a limited edition? Do remember them around but not in many numbers.


They had the same motor as the Sri130 with the limited Irmscher Calibre kit on and I think they were all red, (at least everyone I saw and there weren't many).


----------



## Deniance




----------



## PugIain

The small portion of that I can see at a time I'll guess it's a Daihatsu Charade Jap poop box.
I'll get a projector and see if I can find a wall big enough to see it all


----------



## Parlivus

Incredibly story to this car:


----------



## Deniance

PugIain said:


> The small portion of that I can see at a time I'll guess it's a Daihatsu Charade Jap poop box.
> I'll get a projector and see if I can find a wall big enough to see it all


Fastest 1.0 car in the world ill have you know


----------



## Deniance




----------



## PugIain

Deniance said:


> Fastest 1.0 car in the world ill have you know


Well my car is the fastest Peugeot 407 with red leather seats on my drive


----------



## Kerr

Deniance said:


> Fastest 1.0 car in the world ill have you know


There is quite a few bike engined cars much quicker.


----------



## Kiashuma

Love the Cav, never seen that model before, bet there worth a few quid.


----------



## bidderman1969

Deniance said:


>


Yup, Renault 19 16v's with them saloon versions being called the Chamade, bu the Chamade name was dropped for the phase 2 models, they were just caled saloons then.

Had about 9 Renault 19 valver's now but only one Chamade which I posted up a thread about a while I think? It's certainly in the "show us your Frenchies" thread

Only have one now though


----------



## mally

Deniance said:


>


What's the black car on the rear left of the photo?


----------



## s29nta

Fiat badge on the grill I think?


----------



## nichol4s

Deniance said:


> ta da!!


Mate bought a 21 turbo for £100 with a suspect clutch problem turned out to be 2 sets of matts :wall: so next time a drunk blokes offers you a deals that's to good to be true sometimes there not :thumb:


----------



## Deniance




----------



## Cookies

Deniance said:


> lol, i remember these


OMG - I had one of those!! Fantastic car (in its day....)

Cooks


----------



## Cookies

Deniance said:


> turbo turbo turbo


My uncle had a white ZX Turbo - it was just amazing - i remember the electrically adjustable dampers - IIRc it was around 1989. That pic looks like an LX or SLX - velour trim on the driver's seat gives it away.

Cooks


----------



## Cookies

Deniance said:


> anyone remember what this colour was called?


Was it chameleon or something like that?

Cooks


----------



## Deniance

come on own up, who had one of these?


----------



## Deniance

another very odd limited edition, bonus points if you can name it!!


----------



## Deniance

holy cow, hows this for limited edition, has to be ultra rare!!1


----------



## Kerr

Deniance said:


> another very odd limited edition, bonus points if you can name it!!


VW Polo Harlequin.


----------



## Deniance

v6 clio!!!!


----------



## Mick

^^^ they did a harlequin one and a limited United colours of bennetton one too?


----------



## Deniance




----------



## Deniance




----------



## Deniance




----------



## Deniance




----------



## Deniance




----------



## Deniance




----------



## Natalie

Oh used to have one of these  Sold it on my birthday while my hand was in plaster, didn't even get chance to take it for a goodbye drive 



Deniance said:


>


----------



## Deniance

another rare pug


----------



## Deniance




----------



## Princy

Post 75's a Renault 5 turbo 2, rare as hens teeth

And on the subject of rare, one of my favourites from the 80's


----------



## Deniance

what the heck is that?


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Princy said:


> Post 75's a Renault 5 turbo 2, rare as hens teeth
> 
> And on the subject of rare, one of my favourites from the 80's


Renault Alpine??

Renault also did a similar one called the GTA; old man had the V6 Turbo one in red, proper head turner.


----------



## Princy

Deniance said:


> what the heck is that?


A Renault Alpine GTA Turbo, I'd love to get my paws on one of them


----------



## Princy

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Renault Alpine??
> 
> Renault also did a similar one called the GTA; old man had the V6 Turbo one in red, proper head turner.


That's the fella, there were a couple of different options available with the Alpine, the v6 turbo was top of them :argie:


----------



## Kerr




----------



## Deniance

Is that a gsi coupe?


----------



## roelliwohde

My little french one:










In germany only 85 cars registered at the moment :doublesho


----------



## 738ALR

deniance said:


> anyone remember what this colour was called?





cookies said:


> was it chameleon or something like that?
> 
> Cooks


chromaflair?


----------



## gally

There are some really not very rare cars in this thread chaps! 

Oh and Zinc Yellow was used on the Puma/KA/Focus Millennium editions. Looked superb when new and properly clean.


----------



## The_Bouncer

Had one of these as a 16 year old - same colour as well :thumb:


----------



## Captain Pugwash

Kerr said:


>





Deniance said:


> Is that a gsi coupe?


its a 888



The_Bouncer said:


> Had one of these as a 16 year old - same colour as well :thumb:


had one myself ...though was in far worse condition than that...wish I had it now


----------



## hulla the hulla

Deniance said:


> were these cars any good?


I had one, same age, handled really well and went OK, much fun running rings around far more expensive cars on track days. You'd be hard pushed to find a clean unmolested one these days, most have been played with by modders as they became incredibly cheap to buy


----------



## Deniance

its an 888


Jesus wept!, released in 2001 for !21,000 pounds!


----------



## Kiashuma

What's the black car on the rear left of the photo?[/QUOTE]

Was going to say a Tata, looks like ones in South Africa but im sure its a Fiat badge on the front.


----------



## Kiashuma

another very odd limited edition, bonus points if you can name it!![/QUOTE]

Swatch watch one i think?


----------



## nichol4s




----------



## James Bagguley

On the fezzy subject...


----------



## Kerr




----------



## Kerr




----------



## focustjohn

Deniance said:


> wow, always wanted one of these


My dads got the mk1 atstra get! Waiting to go into restoration! There only 6 left in the country apparently!


----------



## Kerr




----------



## s29nta

Kerr said:


>


Lancia 037?


----------



## Kerr

s29nta said:


> Lancia 037?


Yup. Is indeed.


----------



## s29nta

Kerr said:


> Yup. Is indeed.


Used to them being in martini colours:thumb:


----------



## Kerr

s29nta said:


> Used to them being in martini colours:thumb:


That's one of the road ones though. Lovely cars.

Wonder if we've got someone rich enough here?


----------



## Deniance

anyone know why this is rare?????


----------



## s29nta

No rust:thumb:.............2 door?


----------



## andystevens

Captain Pugwash said:


> its a 888
> 
> had one myself ...though was in far worse condition than that...wish I had it now


There is/was one on Car & Classic last week.


----------



## andystevens

Deniance said:


> anyone know why this is rare?????


2 Door Mk5.


----------



## Deniance

i never ever knew these were available in 2 door, shocked!


----------



## Deniance

ok clever clogs name this rare uk car?


----------



## s29nta

I once saw a 2 door Orion:doublesho don't think it left fords factory that way though:thumb:


----------



## Deniance

you will never ever get this one?


----------



## Kerr

Deniance said:


> ok clever clogs name this rare uk car?


Honda Beat


----------



## s29nta

Deniance said:


> you will never ever get this one?


KITT ?...........:lol:


----------



## Deniance

nope nope nope


----------



## s29nta

Corvette


----------



## bidderman1969

Deniance said:


> you will never ever get this one?


Renault 25 turbo?


----------



## PugIain

Datsun 280 zx


----------



## smiler1207




----------



## PugIain

smiler1207 said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/9


Went to a car museum on Anglesey. They had two there.


----------



## nichol4s

Deniance said:


> you will never ever get this one?


Is it from a 70's 300zx??


----------



## ianrobbo1

Would that dash be from a Citroen Maserati??  actually drove one a LONG time ago remember the dash was "odd" and that looks similar!

Edit!! Nope!! just googled it and apparently the sm had round clocks though I was sure it had a display like the one above!!


----------



## Porkypig

PugIain said:


> Was the Uno Dimma, or Hormann. I think Hormann.
> My Dad and Uncle had mk2 Cavs. My old man's was brown.


Brilliant!! This a Hormann Uno Turbo, built by Mike Spence Motor Sport, as owned by my good self ** years ago...


----------



## Deniance

nichol4s said:


> Is it from a 70's 300zx??


Yes you are correct, 300zx z31, well done that man!


----------



## Porkypig

Great thread! Some proper interesting cars that bring back some great memories! Have to say though some proper stinkers too!!!! :doublesho:lol: And to think, people actually drove some of these around, on roads, in view of other people.... :lol:


----------



## Deniance

Porkypig said:


> Brilliant!! This a Hormann Uno Turbo, built by Mike Spence Motor Sport, as owned by my good self ** years ago...


I actually like the look of this car, did it drive as bonkers as it looks?


----------



## Porkypig

Deniance said:


> I actually like the look of this car, did it drive as bonkers as it looks?


At the time it was nuts. It had variable boost dial and water injection in the cabin with little switches and dials and flashing lights and was quite the talking point in 1990. The engine had a load of other work done i.e blue printing etc and chucked out around 180 bhp which was a lot back then and especially in a car that weighed so little. The addition of a dump valve and big bore exhaust, koni adjustable suspension, strut braces fr and rear, it went round bends far better than an ensuing accident would treat the occupents if it all went wrong, sturdy it was not!!!

They did build one with over 220 bhp (or so legend has it) that accelerated faster between 80 - 120mph than a Lambo Countach at the time. :doublesho


----------



## Porkypig

I saw one up for sale not so long ago, it was in many pieces with no interior fitted but it did peak my interest.


----------



## Deniance

well well, now heres a turn up for the books eh?


----------



## Deniance

saw this on another thread and stole it.....sorry


----------



## Mike_NSX

Deniance said:


> ok clever clogs name this rare uk car?


I have one of these, awesome little cars, japanese import only, 656cc mid engined RWD, individual throttle bodies as standard! Will post some pics soon


----------



## Deniance

cool, look forward to them. what colour is yours? are they turbo?


----------



## Mike_NSX

Deniance said:


> cool, look forward to them. what colour is yours? are they turbo?




Here's a picture before I collected it, looks a lot better now, will make a separate thread soon. Not turbos, just very small engines designed for japanese traffic commuting!


----------



## theshrew

Deniance said:


> im currently trawling the internet looking for old classics that have been unseen for years!!!!!


Bloke who lives near me had one of them in the 90's same as the pic


----------



## slineclean

I only ever saw these in red


----------



## theshrew

The_Bouncer said:


> Had one of these as a 16 year old - same colour as well :thumb:


Droooooop Snoooooot

They are rare as hell these days. I was looking for one of those, Shuvit HS or a Lotus Sunbeam a good few years ago now. Looked for ages could only find a sunbeam but it was a mess so gave up in the end.


----------



## scratcher

roelliwohde said:


> My little french one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In germany only 85 cars registered at the moment :doublesho


I have a Phase 1 GT Turbo too  I never drive it though :lol:


----------



## roelliwohde

I drive my GT Turbo a few days in the year: between may and september, when the sun is shining or there is a car show, so I think it is about 500-1000km a year


----------



## Deniance

anyone ever have one of these? i can just about remember these!!!!


----------



## Deniance

check this bad boy!!!









i love this thread, its like 1980's detailing world


----------



## Deniance

another, can you guess the bodykit?


----------



## Deniance

for all you modifiers!!!!!!!!!!! take note


----------



## Deniance

can you name this edition?


----------



## Deniance

oh my god, another old classic, lol!!!!!, i think i only ever saw one


----------



## Deniance

what was this all about, were they a rally celebration or something?


----------



## Andy from Sandy

I had one of these for a while. Not the fabled 105E unfortunately.


----------



## Deniance

these were available in the uk. can you name them?


----------



## Deniance

ford anglia eh?, theres a bloke down the street got one, its cream and battered, but hes had it since new i think, hes really old but the car is still with him
!!!


----------



## Christian6984

Deniance said:


> these were available in the uk. can you name them?


Suzuki XC90


----------



## Andy from Sandy

I had a Cavalier SRi for a few days but not the 130. It was the same shape as the OPs picture. Even so it was a speeding ticket waiting to happen so I opted for the non sri version.


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Deniance said:


> ford anglia eh?, theres a bloke down the street got one, its cream and battered, but hes had it since new i think, hes really old but the car is still with him
> !!!


About 30 years ago now I would think.


----------



## Deniance

ok then , another test


----------



## Deniance

this looks cool!


----------



## Deniance

mk 1 vw touraeg, or something else???????????????????


----------



## Deniance

how about a scirrocco convertible??


----------



## Rob_Car

Had two X19s back in the day. Great little cars but I wouldn't want to have an 'incident' in one. They rusted more than a little. Also broke a cambelt on one of them on the M25 at 70MPH. Thought that would have killed the engine but got lucky. Garage slipped a new one on and no problem. Just as well since I was in the middle of selling it at the time. Turned up to greet potential buyers on the back of a transporter. They said it was the best one they'd seen and if I could get it running they'd buy it. And they did!


----------



## s29nta

Deniance said:


> another, can you guess the bodykit?


Rieger? Or something like that:doublesho


----------



## Paintguy

Deniance said:


> another, can you guess the bodykit?
> 
> (picture edited out for the baby Jesus' sake)


No offence, but you started his thread started off so well. Lots of decent cars bringing back plenty of memories for me (yes, I really am that old :lol: )

Please don't spoil it and burn my eyes out with any more hideous rubbish like that


----------



## Mick

Deniance said:


> ok then , another test


orion? quality old Fords - hard to get a goodun now :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123

Deniance said:


> how about a scirrocco convertible??


This real or photshop


----------



## Kerr

Deniance said:


> another, can you guess the bodykit?


Mattig.

Superspeed in Edinburgh used to have a red one sat outside for years.


----------



## s29nta

Kerr said:


> Mattig.
> 
> Superspeed in Edinburgh used to have a red one sat outside for years.


You seen post 150 then?:doublesho


----------



## Kerr

s29nta said:


> You seen post 150 then?:doublesho


Didn't see that until you said.

Is that Superspeed's? I thought their's had polished wheels?

There is a few in the UK. Wacky, but over the top.

The one Superspeed had was completely standard apart from the kit. Never had many miles either as they just rolled them in and out the garage every day.

Bought a fair amount if stuff from them before they stopped trading from Corstorphine. Think the guy carried on from his house.

No idea where all his cars went.


----------



## s29nta

Don't know to be fair but thought you should have a look:thumb:


----------



## Cookies

Mick said:


> orion? quality old Fords - hard to get a goodun now :thumb:


Looks like a 1600E to me!!

Cooks


----------



## Cookies

Deniance said:


> ok then , another test


Quoted the wrong post d'oh! This looks like a 1600E..

Cooks


----------



## s29nta

Cookies said:


> Quoted the wrong post d'oh! This looks like a 1600E..
> 
> Cooks


I'd say so too:thumb: leather interior I think?


----------



## Deniance

craigeh123 said:


> This real or photshop[/QUO
> yes its real, its a vw eos with a rocco front end, looks really cool, easily done aswell, i like it!!!!


----------



## Deniance

Kerr said:


> Didn't see that until you said.
> 
> Is that Superspeed's? I thought their's had polished wheels?
> 
> There is a few in the UK. Wacky, but over the top.
> 
> The one Superspeed had was completely standard apart from the kit. Never had many miles either as they just rolled them in and out the garage every day.
> 
> Bought a fair amount if stuff from them before they stopped trading from Corstorphine. Think the guy carried on from his house.
> 
> No idea where all his cars went.


id like to know how the hell the rear wheels are attached, jeez


----------



## Deniance

Paintguy said:


> No offence, but you started his thread started off so well. Lots of decent cars bringing back plenty of memories for me (yes, I really am that old :lol: )
> 
> Please don't spoil it and burn my eyes out with any more hideous rubbish like that


i know i know, i do apologise, but during my trawling for old cars, i see something and just have to share, i grew up with my old mans capris and cortinas, then not long after my brothers xr2's and gte's, then when i got to the driving age it was max power and revs, i think its great remembering all these cars, the various limited editions and stuff, its also cool getting feedback from you owners who owned these old beasts, how they were and what it was like owning iconic cars at that time.


----------



## Deniance

i remember a college lecturer had one of these brand new!!


----------



## Deniance

another car i wanted, really had a thing for escorts and this was my next purchase, you used to see one every other car on the road, now you dont see any at all, ford must have sold millions of them in the uk but theyve all but gone!!!!


----------



## Deniance

speaking of escorts, i think this is my all time favourite, i even prefer the look of it to the cossie, wish i bought one!!!


----------



## Kerr

Deniance said:


> another car i wanted, really had a thing for escorts and this was my next purchase, you used to see one every other car on the road, now you dont see any at all, ford must have sold millions of them in the uk but theyve all but gone!!!!


Weren't all Escorts of that age horrible? Isn't that one just jazzed up with Cosworth wheels?

Rust eventually bites too hard.


----------



## Deniance

Kerr said:


> Weren't all Escorts of that age horrible? Isn't that one just jazzed up with Cosworth wheels?
> 
> Rust eventually bites too hard.


i agree, ihad a huge soft spot for them though, i had a mk5 1.6 sport, i probably made autoglym their first million with the cleaning that thing got!!!
i had the rs2000 recaros, the 3 stud rear windows, it was my pride and joy

it got stolen twice, pull the top of the door back, pop the handle, that would knock the alarm and immobiliser off, then unclip the ignition barrel and there was a little button hole to turn that would start the car, gone in 30 seconds, robbing bar stewards, only thing that stopped them robbing my recaros was the nuts under the car had rusted and were spinning on the bolts!!!


----------



## Deniance

another speacial edition, lol


----------



## s29nta

Deniance said:


> i remember a college lecturer had one of these brand new!!


Great cars:thumb: that's the colour to have one in too:thumb:


----------



## z4alfie

Deniance said:


> wow, always wanted one of these


My mate had one of these, was a bit of a wreck. It had a digital speedo which was space age tech for the time, his said he was doing 999 miles per hour all the time


----------



## adlem

I had a mk3.5 Fiesta 1.6Si for my first car l- was great fun and I still miss it


----------



## Rabidracoon28

z4alfie said:


> My mate had one of these, was a bit of a wreck. It had a digital speedo which was space age tech for the time, his said he was doing 999 miles per hour all the time


I had a black mk1 Astra GTE with a lovely 1.8 motor. It was the Mk2's that actually had the digital dash unless he fitted it himself into the Mk1?


----------



## Kriminal

Can we have this thread closed please Mods....

....remembering when I was promising my Dad I'd buy him a brand new one of (half of these cars) when I get older makes me feel prehistoric! :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## scoTTV6

Deniance said:


> another car i wanted, really had a thing for escorts and this was my next purchase, you used to see one every other car on the road, now you dont see any at all, ford must have sold millions of them in the uk but theyve all but gone!!!!


ive got one sitting in my garden not been on the road for about 3 years which i bought brand new in 1998 for £12000 now be lucky to get few hundred :lol:















nick.


----------



## robertdon777

Deniance said:


>


I have a white one of these on my drive:driver:


----------



## steve1975

Deniance said:


> wow, always wanted one of these


used to have a black one with a calibra turbo engine in it.
well nice :thumb:


----------



## steve1975

Deniance said:


> im currently trawling the internet looking for old classics that have been unseen for years!!!!!


my mate has a black convertible with the calibre kit plastic welded on to it and is a show car at all the meets :doublesho


----------



## jomo




----------



## jomo




----------



## Method Man

jomo said:


>


Oh yes :thumb:


----------



## philmon

Heres our citrine


----------



## Deniance

Now that is rare!


----------



## philmon

craigeh123 said:


> Citrine yellow i believe that was . Bloody awful colour faded badly from what i remember


Mines not faded


----------



## craigeh123

You've done well then ! But then i doubt many got looked after


----------



## philmon

craigeh123 said:


> You've done well then ! But then i doubt many got looked after


Thats why they're so rare, only 211 were produced in this colour and less than 30 left


----------



## Andyg_TSi

Dont tbink these have been mentioned yet......

MG Montego Turbo & MG Maestro Turbo


----------



## Horatio

Anyone remember 80's kit cars with a hydrolic roof???? My brother had one in red. I'll have to dig out a picture

EDIT: HA! I FOUND IT! :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## philmon

Horatio said:


> Anyone remember 80's kit cars with a hydrolic roof???? My brother had one in red. I'll have to dig out a picture
> 
> EDIT: HA! I FOUND IT! :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


Love this car


----------



## j3ggo

Deniance said:


> anyone remember what this colour was called?


Chroma flair paint by Nissan, I used to go to the plant up in Sunderland.


----------

